# Panel said Yes!!!!!!



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

We are so made up, panel was unanimous!!!!!, what a relief after all the dissapointment we have had with the adoption process.
Can't wait to meet our little girl          
Nefe
x


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Fantastic news - you're going to be a fab mummy, very soon 

Bop


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Great News!  Congratulations!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

congratulations................


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations!!      

Can't wait to hear about your little one xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh yes yes yes
   finally!!!!
you always post just when I'm wondering how you are getting on  

tell us more!!!

kj x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

whooohoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brill brill news. look forward to hearing more.

many congrats x x x x x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

Congratulations!  Its news like this that keeps me going!  Keep us posted.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Congratulations Nefe


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone

She is 14 months old and a little treasure indeed. Intros will be in about 2 weeks time   

We are still in shock and can't believe that we have a daughter        

Kj- Thank you so much for thinking of me my love and your support over the years has been amazing.

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh fab fab news 

Congratulations 
xxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

congratulations, that's lovely news


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw bless what a lovely age  
have a fab time preparing..you will truly relish every moment after all this time  
keep us posted

kj x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive massive congratulations xxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations nefe

Such a fabulously exciting time...enjoy every moment
HHH
Xxxxxx


----------

